# anyone from Chattanooga, tn?



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

Not sure if I'm allowed to ask this here but I'm looking for a good GI dr in this area. There's a lot listed on my insurance provider list but that doesn't mean they will be good. Thanks.


----------



## lg6587 (Apr 23, 2012)

Just curious, did you ever find one? I gave up


----------

